# Eclipse JSP Code-Vorschlag Tool



## The_S (25. Okt 2006)

Hi,

im Betrieb arbeite ich mit dem Rational Applikation Developer. Mit diesem kann ich mir beim erstellen einer JSP (genauso wie bei Java-Code im Standard-Eclipse) durch drücken von STRG+SPACE möglichen (Java, HTML, CSS, ...) Code vorschlagen lassen. Sowas will ich für daheim auch, da ich keine Lust habe ständig bei SelfHtml vorbeizuschauen. Gibt es für das normale Eclipse ein Plug-In mit dem sowas möglich ist?

Danke!


----------



## EOB (25. Okt 2006)

netbeans :shock:


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (25. Okt 2006)

eclipse wtp? weiß aber nicht sicher ob der das kann


----------



## The_S (25. Okt 2006)

@Mørketid

schön, wenn NetBeans das kann. Aber ich arbeite daheim mit Eclipse und auf Arbeit sozusagen auch mit Eclipse. Da steig ich doch deswegen net auf NetBeans um. Aber trotzdem danke.

@KSG9|sebastian

gut, werd mich mal drüber informieren. thx.


----------



## The_S (25. Okt 2006)

jup, mit wtp funktionierts (zumindest so weis bis jetzt aussieht). Thx!


----------

